# Dewinterizing Hot Water Heater?



## hath27 (Feb 15, 2007)

On my recent purchase of a used 25rss, I have now found that the previous owner did not winterize the trailer correctly, after I found that the fresh water tank still had water in it, and that the "flush" valve on the toilet had cracked due to water in it.
I have replaced the toilet valve, and checked all other lines and connections, and amazingly, I think everything else made it thru the winter.
My next concern is the water heater. I am unsure if it was drained or not, and so I dont know if it may need to be repaired/replaced also. 
Can someone direct me on how to check the water heater for correct operation and procedures? I did not recieve the owners manuals yet (previous owner is searching for them)







so I need some help please!!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't have to winterize but from what I've learned here and from reading the owners manual I would do this. First open both low point drains. they are if from off the wheels usually coming out of the belly. Then open the hot water drain to make sure there is no antifreeze in it. If there was leave it open and run the water pump to flush it well. Put the plug back in open a hot water tap and turn the pump back on when you get water coming out of the tap turn it off. Turn on the hot water heater and keep an eye on it in less than an hour you should have hot water.

The owners manual is generic for all keystone products. You can look at it or download it here http://www.keystonerv.com/service.html
There are separate manuals for the frig, awning,radio etc. but this should cover what you need.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Like he said. The first thing I would do is to unscrew the plastic plug out of the water heater and see if there is water in it. If there is, you might be lucky and not have to replace the unit. You may have a water heater by pass, but apperently if the previous did not winterize. You will have to get at the back of the water heater to find the water lines and see if the lines are ok if the bypass valve is open. You might be able to see if there is any ovious damage. If not then put the plug back in and refill with water and look for ant leaking. If all looks ok, go ahead and turn on the water heater and see if it heats up. Should have hot water with in less than a hour. The main damage would be in popping the tank or connectors to the water tank. Most of then are Al. tanks so might try to explode if it froze while full of water.

Best of luck getting this put back together.


----------



## hath27 (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks everyone for your assistance.









I checked over all the lines, made sure the heater was holding water, and fired it on gas. In less than an hour, I had hot water!!


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

hath27 said:


> ...I found that the fresh water tank still had water in it, ...


Might want check out chapter 7 of OM on sanitizing the water system.















BTW, my 23RS has three low point drains. The one back by the fresh water tank is hard to see.

Welcome to Outbackers,
Scott


----------



## hath27 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah, I definitly plan to flush the system, sanitize and refill before our firts trip. I am just using the current water to work thru the system.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

bentpixel said:


> ...I found that the fresh water tank still had water in it, ...


Might want check out chapter 7 of OM on sanitizing the water system.















BTW, my 23RS has three low point drains. The one back by the fresh water tank is hard to see.

Welcome to Outbackers,
Scott
[/quote]
The third drain I'm pretty sure will ony drain the fresh water tank and not the lines. I agree you will surely want to sanitize the system. There is a recent post with some very good ideas about how to do this. The owners manual also has the procedure in it.


----------

